# ls xj2025



## scooba (Jan 1, 2020)

I am goint to purchase a ls xj2025 with backhoe attachment model lb1104.
my question is does the three point hitch arms have to be removed to attach the backhoe?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum scooba! I'm not certain but it seems to me that the lower and top links would be removed so the hoe could attach right to the tractor for less linkage to give (move) but I could be wrong. Have you looked at this tractor in person?


----------



## scooba (Jan 1, 2020)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum scooba! I'm not certain but it seems to me that the lower and top links would be removed so the hoe could attach right to the tractor for less linkage to give (move) but I could be wrong. Have you looked at this tractor in person? I looked at you tube but my tractor has not been delivered yet. The backhoe had to be orded


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking the backhoe should be attached to the tractor with a subframe that is probably attached to the FEL frame behind the front wheels. The Three point should still be attached, just tucked up out of the way to clear the backhoe. No Top link required.
If the seller has removed any of the three point hitch, make sure you get all the parts with the tractor, including the top link.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

When I looked at an 8B for my John Deere 990, I got the impression from the literature that it hooked to the 3 point hook up points plus had, as Bill mentions, a sub frame that hooks to the underside where your loader mounts. My loader actually has bolt holes under the mounts. But I think on the smaller tractors, the hoe needs to be as close as possible to the tractor, and so the arms and top link go away so that the hoe is hooked right directly to the tractor itself. Have you sought out any youtube videos to see?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's a video for mounting a hoe to an LS, and in this video anyways, you can see that the lower arms and top link are removed.


----------



## scooba (Jan 1, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I'm thinking the backhoe should be attached to the tractor with a subframe that is probably attached to the FEL frame behind the front wheels. The Three point should still be attached, just tucked up out of the way to clear the backhoe. No Top link required.
> If the seller has removed any of the three point hitch, make sure you get all the parts with the tractor, including the top link.


thanks, that's what im thinking because I have not seen anything that goes through the step to remove the arms, I will just have to see how it goes when my tractor gets delivered.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

scooba said:


> thanks, that's what im thinking because I have not seen anything that goes through the step to remove the arms, I will just have to see how it goes when my tractor gets delivered.


It may also depend on the size of the tractor as well, that determines the removal of the lift arms.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

From one video I saw, the lower arms and the lift arms looked to be removed, but on another, it seems that just the lift arms were removed and the lower arms were raised way up out of the way. 
Either way, make sure you get all the parts that belong to the tractor when you pick it up.


----------



## scooba (Jan 1, 2020)

well, I found out that the lower lift arms have to be removed to install the backhoe. Also in order to remove/ install the lower lift arms one of the tires have to be removed in order to get the long pin out that the lower arms pivot on.


----------

